# The Battle For Middle Earth 2 Lan Issue



## Fatal1ty094

Aight, here is tha deal.
My room-m8 and i are often playing games together in LAN mode.
So today we figured to try out LOTR2, since we really enjoyed the first one. So we bought 2 LOTR's from the nearby store ofcourse, and installed em.. Also we updated to patch 1.04 of the game.
Anyhow, when we start the game and chooce "Network" It worked fine.
Ill just got a bit concerned about that i can't see my friend in the chat or the player window,But still he could see me. So what so ever i though, started the server. My friend could see it, But when he clicked Join" He got the message "Connection Timed Out". So i told him to try to create, And so he did. But hum, i Cannot see his server , neither can i see him on the player list or in the chat room. If he write something in chat, i cannot see it neither, But, If i write something he sees it. *Cough*
So an easier way to explain it..

Computer A- Is Me
Computer B- Is Friend

*Computer B can see computer A, But cannot join server.(Timed Out)
*Computer A Cannot see B at all. Neither the server, messages or in player list. 
*Computer B can see computer A's messages, also in player list, and the server.
*We both have the same verision of the game, different CD keys, Different CD's.
*It probably cant be the router since we've played lan and Network on like every game that has that possibility. This is the first time we encounter a such problem 

I'll be very glad for help!  Ofcourse, Thanks! And both of us would really appreciate help!


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Is your friends' pc running XP? I've had a few games where I can see my friends games and everything but they cannot see me (Vista -XP).
However, it sounds like it might just be windows firewall blocking the game.
Just go to Control Panel>Security>Firewall. Select 'Change Settings', go to 'Exceptions' and make sure LOTR is checked.

You are both able to see each other on the network and share files aren't you? If not you may have to set manual IP's?


----------



## Fatal1ty094

We both have Vista ultimate though 
And the windows firewall is inactive so it aint not blocking the program, for neither one of us. But thanks alot for trieng to help us anyway! very kind of ya m8 

Anyhow,Still i have no idea what it is since we can share files on the local network, and also we've played lan with eachother on LOTR The Battle For Middle Earth I. And it worked fine. And i also think this problem, from what i read only excist if ya use some kind of routers and lan with LOTRII,and then one thing to do would be inactivating internet or opening ports.
One of two possible things to do:

.1*Inactivating internet connection(Read it somewhere on google for a guy having the same problem as me with LOTRII)

.2*Open ports on the router? (Would be the first time i have to do that for a game in 5 years, as said, ive never had a problem hosting lan or internet before.) Since i will test both of theese, which ports do i have to open for LOTR-II?

I dont know but theese are the things i could first think of, if anyone else got some suggestions, Just go on an tell  since i really bad want this game to work lan with my friends


----------



## Fatal1ty094

Okay sweet.. Now i just read some guy that had the same problem, found out that the other computer had newer windows updates and when he downloaded the new it worked. But the thing is, All the windows updates fails when im trieng to install them, also if i "close" my computer and they are supposed to install, it says like 1 of 69 updates are being installed.. Then computer just shots down


----------



## KieranHanna

Hi did u resolve this issue in the end? because word for word im having the exact same problem as u.


----------

